# am i taking away some of his manliness?



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

So I was discussing with a friend about how my husband works alot and always has and i tend to do alot of things around the house besides just cooking and cleaning like fixing cars and motorcycles and building things like pieces he needs for his giant fish tank. And her response was I shouldn't be doing those things that is a mans job and I'm taking that away from him so he probably feels less like a man.

Now my husband has never expressed this to me in fact when he has time we do these things together. I do these things because I enjoy doing them and he works so much I don't want him to have to worry about fixing anything. I have been into cars and bikes since i was 10 and always helped my dad fix them from brakes to starters and alternators. Hell i even taught my husband how to drive (we met when i was 16 & he 18). My husband admits he knew nothing of cars before he met me and jokes about how i can tell the year make and model from a taillight picture. Even yesterday I was on the phone with him and he said some guy was trying to race him I heard the engine rev and jokingly said ooh hes driving a cobalt ss and my husband was like wtf how did you know what he was driving then sent me a pic to prove it indeed was a cobalt ss.

So i guess my question is would you feel less like a man if your wife did these things? Or how would you view it?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Did not seem to bother Joe Pesci in "My Cousin Vinny" .


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Your husband is good with your setup. Don't let a third party screw shiat up.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I think your husband is very lucky, if you are satisfied with him the way he is, it doesn't matter one reply on this thread. The more we can do at home when our husbands are working to save them the trouble so you can have more quality time -just for the 2 of you , that is beautiful. And you seem to enjoy doing it too , you are in your element. Your a woman of all trades .

Me , I try to help my husband on some things that I seriously need to put the tools down , wait for him to get home or I will just cause the man more work!! The thought is there, but the ending result is not always pretty. So good for you both!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm the "manly man" here, I do almost all of the repairs to everything. Sometimes my Sister-in-Law helps when I am gone and that doesn't bother me at all.
It also doesn't seem to bother my wife when I do laundry of clean the kitchen.

I'm just not allowed to fix breakfast for myself.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Wouldn't bother me at all. Hell if she would learn how to use the riding mower I would be a happy camper. LOL


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> Wouldn't bother me at all. Hell if she would learn how to use the riding mower I would be a happy camper. LOL


I'm not a riding mower girl myself. Good ol fashioned gas push mower


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

square1 said:


> her response was I shouldn't be doing those things that is a mans job and I'm taking that away from him so he probably feels less like a man.


She knows zero about men. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Your "friend" should mind her own business. Every relationship is different and what one man likes another man might not. Not all men are the same. Not all women are the same. 

You sound like you have a great relationship and your husband loves you for who you are. I would say your friend's comments have more to do with her insecurities and possibly her own marriage problems.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Laurae1967 said:


> Your "friend" should mind her own business. Every relationship is different and what one man likes another man might not. Not all men are the same. Not all women are the same.
> 
> You sound like you have a great relationship and your husband loves you for who you are. I would say your friend's comments have more to do with her insecurities and possibly her own marriage problems.


Well she isn't married never has been but has 2 kids with the same dad but he always comes and goes and literally has 7 other kids with other women some of which occurred after they started dating. She refuses to see how he treats her and that he will never be with just her. 

I know my husband likes and appreciates what I do and even brags to his friends at times about how his wife can change an alternator while a cake is baking. Lol


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

square1 said:


> Well she isn't married never has been but has 2 kids with the same dad but he always comes and goes and literally has 7 other kids with other women some of which occurred after they started dating. She refuses to see how he treats her and that he will never be with just her.
> 
> I know my husband likes and appreciates what I do and even brags to his friends at times about how his wife can change an alternator while a cake is baking. Lol


Well....she sounds like quite the authority on men.  Keep on keeping on. I wouldn't worry about what was said.


----------



## kevint (Mar 14, 2009)

If he hasn't said it bothers him then don't listen to your friend. Tell your friend to stay out of marriage.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

square1 said:


> I know my husband likes and appreciates what I do and even brags to his friends at times about how his wife can change an alternator while a cake is baking. Lol


You have your answer right there. Your HUSBAND doesn't think it takes away from his manliness and he BRAGS about what you do to his friends. Is there any greater compliment to either you OR his manliness than that - when he can brag to his buds about his wife? I don't think so. It doesn't appear that you have taken away any of his manliness, but rather ENHANCED it. 

Best wishes.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

Your husband is lucky to have a wife like you and you're lucky to have a husband whose self-esteem doesn't rely on out-moded ideas about "manliness". Keep on going!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

If he was already self-conscious of his mechanical aptitude, maybe it would bother him, but he's not. My BIL is very self-conscious, and gets intimidated by his wife fixing things so easily. Such a dweeb in that sense. Real men like women who can handle thier own when it comes to mechanical things, in my opinion.


----------



## Nikki1023 (Sep 24, 2011)

Your husband feels extremely lucky to have you! Trust me. He's into cars, your into cars..what else could he ask for?

Me and my WH share a common interest..for us it isnt Cars, its Martial Arts. Pre Kids we would spend hours working out and training together..it was really awesome.

Good on you guys!!


----------



## kevint (Mar 14, 2009)

:iagree::iagree::iagree:


Enchantment said:


> You have your answer right there. Your HUSBAND doesn't think it takes away from his manliness and he BRAGS about what you do to his friends. Is there any greater compliment to either you OR his manliness than that - when he can brag to his buds about his wife? I don't think so. It doesn't appear that you have taken away any of his manliness, but rather ENHANCED it.
> 
> Best wishes.


----------

